# L245DT rear axle drip....



## WinnieCouple (Jul 29, 2011)

UDT or 80-90wt? 
I am yet to find anything to show me the propper fluid for my little tractor.
Its just a little drip, but I want to be able to top it off till I can get it fixed.

Thanks to anyone who's able to answer


----------

